# A Good Morocco Map



## peejay

I've been looking around for a decent map.

The Michelin Morocco (742) map is probably the most popular one but I have read reports that it doesn't last long as the paper is very thin. I bought one and can confirm this, mine is starting to fray already and I'm not even there yet!

A far better option (imo) is the German Reise Know-How Maarokko map isbn 9783831771677 which has just been updated.
Although German, it has a multi-Lingual & English key, is the same 1:1 000 000 scale as the Michelin map and also has a lot of campsites marked as well. The key point though, is that the map is coated and rip proof so should last a lot longer, certainly feels more substantial than the Michelin one.
Recommended by roughy toughy overlanders so should last well in a comfy motorhome.

>Amazon Link<

http://www.morocco-overland.com/maps/index.htm

Pete


----------



## tonka

You could wait till you get here.. Many local maps in the shops..
You right on the Michelin one, ours is ripped already..


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Pete. We used the Rough Guide one last time we were in Morocco in 2010 as it was coated and rip proof and, we felt, better than the Michelin - more up to date. I don't know, though when it was last updated. We bought it off Amazon.

Val


----------



## peejay

tonka said:


> You could wait till you get here.. Many local maps in the shops..
> You right on the Michelin one, ours is ripped already..


Steve,

Too late, already bought it. :wink:



oldtart said:


> We used the Rough Guide one last time we were in Morocco in 2010 as it was coated and rip proof and, we felt, better than the Michelin - more up to date. I don't know, though when it was last updated. We bought it off Amazon.


Val,

I've read good reports about the Rough Guide map but I don't think its been updated for several years.

Pete


----------



## Addie

Why don't you download the Open Street Map PeeJay?

Incredible level of detail - right down to the location of cash points. We downloaded the tiles and used them with Garmin nRoute - but you can also use with BaseCamp (sort of like Autoroute, but without the maps until you buy them from Garmin or use free ones like Open Street Map)

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/02/morocco-laptop-gps-garmin-nroute.html

If you have a GPS dongle you can use nRoute for navigation and positioning also.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

I would agree that the durability of the plasticky ones make them the overall winner.

But I think if you ignore the fragility the Michelin is better, easier on my eyes at least. We had a Michelin for evening planning and drawing on where we wanted to go and had actually been, and just used the (I think) a Reise in the cab. Maybe take a Michelin for every two weeks you're there 

The Michelin seemed to be pretty much what every tourist used, so camparing notes was easiest with that 

The only map we saw until we reached big Marjanes in the west was a 1:1000000 of Italy! And then only various aged town street maps, no country maps at all or we'd have bought a 2nd Michelin.

Any ideas on where to buy good maps while there?


----------



## peejay

Addie said:


> Why don't you download the Open Street Map PeeJay?
> 
> Incredible level of detail - right down to the location of cash points. We downloaded the tiles and used them with Garmin nRoute - but you can also use with BaseCamp (sort of like Autoroute, but without the maps until you buy them from Garmin or use free ones like Open Street Map)


A bit too techy for me Addie. I prefer a manual map (and so does the navigator) backed up by my TomTom and POI's.



grizzlyj said:


> I would agree that the durability of the plasticky ones make them the overall winner.
> 
> But I think if you ignore the fragility the Michelin is better, easier on my eyes at least. We had a Michelin for evening planning and drawing on where we wanted to go and had actually been, and just used the (I think) a Reise in the cab. Maybe take a Michelin for every two weeks you're there
> 
> The Michelin seemed to be pretty much what every tourist used, so camparing notes was easiest with that


Thanks Jason,

It's probably not as 'pretty looking' as the Michelin but i'm used to it now and it does seem to have as much (if not more) info.
The ReiseKH is also double sided so much less bulky than the single sided Michelin so I think i'll take your advice and use the ReiseKH for daily (heavy) use in the cab and save the Michelin for 'on the table' browsing and planning.

Pete


----------



## delfy

*Garmin map of Morocco*

Hi all. Is it worth investing £74 in the Garmin SD card map of Morocco for our Nuvi sat nav.We have the paper Morocco map and just ordered the German version too ...thanks Pete...again. Our Michelin is damaged and we haven't left yet!!


----------



## grizzlyj

*Re: Garmin map of Morocco*



delfy said:


> Hi all. Is it worth investing £74 in the Garmin SD card map of Morocco for our Nuvi sat nav.We have the paper Morocco map and just ordered the German version too ...thanks Pete...again. Our Michelin is damaged and we haven't left yet!!


Having routable directions in towns may be a godsend. Or getting lost and following your nose part of the fun?


----------



## OurTour

We bought the Michelin map at the first petrol station we found - although they did have to blow the dust off it! So glad we did as our Tom Tom was being particularly narkie in Morocco.

Non-existant Gaps in roads - diverting us around them via many miles
Roads not quite where they should be
Turn left -down a rough track across the desert?No thanks
Only one campsite in POI and
Turn around where possible was it's favourite phrase.

Still we survived and managed to find our way round the place, it's only really cities where the Michelin map is a let down, we're finding the same in Tunisia at the moment. Thank goodness for non-Arabic road signs!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## celticspirit

Used the Michelin 742 map, no problems. Toured for 4,000 miles. Just returned to Portugal. Why do people think that Morocco is such a hard place to visit....too much scaremongering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay

celticspirit said:


> Used the Michelin 742 map, no problems. Toured for 4,000 miles. Just returned to Portugal. Why do people think that Morocco is such a hard place to visit....too much scaremongering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You've lost me there :?

Pete


----------



## celticspirit

Why ?Too many people on blogs saying how difficult Morocco is to visit,
its a beautiful country, nice people, better campsites than some in Europe, good wild camping, good climate, cant say enough really!!!


----------



## peejay

Thats strange, I don't recall anyone mentioning how difficult Morocco is to visit or any scaremongering on this thread. 

We're just having a friendly chat about different maps. :lol: 


Pete


----------



## jedi

I've not come across any scaremongering on the many Morocco threads on MHF. Only talk of what a great place it is and the friendliness of the locals.

It's going through Spain that's the scary bit if you believe everything you read :lol: 

And as for the UK  

Jed


----------



## andrewball1000

OurTour said:


> ... our Tom Tom was being particularly narkie in Morocco.


I was just looking at getting the TomTom map of Morocco. Would you advise against it on this basis or is it worth having (eg for cities) despite its idiosyncrasies. I am used to these anyway and always check its routes against a map first.


----------



## jedi

You're up early, Andrew  

Do you have a link for the TomTom Morocco mapping? - I've been thinking of getting it too.

Jed


----------



## andrewball1000

jedi said:


> You're up early, Andrew
> 
> Do you have a link for the TomTom Morocco mapping? - I've been thinking of getting it too.
> 
> Jed


Jet Lag, Misnomer as I always wake up early! Maldives is 5 hours ahead.

https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/shop/maps/#deviceSelected=19550&mapSelected=Morocco

£44.95 for mine.


----------



## peejay

I've put the map onto my Tomtom. It went on easily and it seems to pick up the CC-Infos Morocco POI's ok which are handy to have.

£45 is expensive though for one country.

Pete


----------



## Addie

Don't forget - if you do buy a new map from TomTom you can get 8% off via Quidco http://www.quidco.com/tomtom/

There is also a TomTom offline Map for iPhone / iPad which we'll be testing later this year when we return: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tomtom-morocco/id382811580?mt=8



OurTour said:


> We bought the Michelin map at the first petrol station we found - although they did have to blow the dust off it! So glad we did as our Tom Tom was being particularly narkie in Morocco.


I can't remember that being our experience with our TomTom in Morocco - it had quite a few campsites / supermarkets in the POI's. But generally we entered GPS co-ordinates either from the Various Book or from the Open Street Map.

I think we'll go for a Garmin next time - TomTom's only seem to have a 12 month lifespan before they start becoming temperamental!



peejay said:


> A bit too techy for me Addie. I prefer a manual map (and so does the navigator) backed up by my TomTom and POI's.


You do surprise me Pete - with your sterling work on the Greece Wild Camping Map had you down for a bit of an online mapping wizzard 8)


----------



## andrewball1000

I bought two maps off Amazon as a result of this thread and they have just come.

There were two Michelin 742 options, a cheaper at £4ish and another at £7.43. This has a hard cover and is not on flimsy paper as previously mentioned. It is 1,1000 000 1cm = 10km

I also bought the Marco Polo Morocco map as this is 1 in 800 000 (1cm = 8km) and gives more detail. It also has the scenic routes edged in Green as per the Michelin. 

If I had to choose just one I would go for the Marco Polo as it shows more white roads (not that you may want to drive on them in Morocco!) 

I have put up a picture for comparison but had to reduce the size for the site limitation. (michelin on the RHS)

If anyone want a more detailed one then PM me with your email address and I will send it.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi Andrew

Thank you for that, I didn't know there were two versions of 742 

Do you mean the more expensive map has a better cover only, the map itself still being thin paper?

I bought an Insight map of Morocco because it too was 1:800000 thinking it would have better detail. The huge errors on that made it entirely worthless! This one

I'd be interested how you get on with the Marco Polo one  Different 1:800000 mapping I hope  Have a little comparison and see if any roads are missing, or created!

I love the OS 1:50 and 25 thousand UK maps, and going with such big scale mapping in Morocco was a little worrying. But even at 1:1000000 the 742 did seem to have a road where there was a road of some sort, and didn't miss any, tracks included. City and town centres are another thing though!


----------



## andrewball1000

grizzlyj said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> Thank you for that, I didn't know there were two versions of 742
> 
> Do you mean the more expensive map has a better cover only, the map itself still being thin paper?
> 
> I bought an Insight map of Morocco because it too was 1:800000 thinking it would have better detail. The huge errors on that made it entirely worthless! This one
> 
> I'd be interested how you get on with the Marco Polo one  Different 1:800000 mapping I hope  Have a little comparison and see if any roads are missing, or created!
> 
> I love the OS 1:50 and 25 thousand UK maps, and going with such big scale mapping in Morocco was a little worrying. But even at 1:1000000 the 742 did seem to have a road where there was a road of some sort, and didn't miss any, tracks included. City and town centres are another thing though!


Hi Jason,

Yes the 742 is the heavier weight paper as per the French and Spanish 1 in 1000 000 hard covered maps. I have and old soft covered French map on thinner paper which is falling apart and I guess that is like the one others are referring to. I find the colours better on the higher quality paper.

I am used to using Michelin 1 in 1000 000 for purely Planning and to have their 1 in 200 000 for actual navigation in France. It seems there is no such detailed map for Morocco. 

I have done a quick comparison of the two and the Marco Polo tends to show a few more smaller roads than the Michelin. However the Michelin does show a couple that the MP doesn't!!!!

I am very happy to have both as a comparison for smaller roads. I am used to the Michelin Format/legend and at only £4.49 the MP one adds extra input when trying to decide if a back road is too risky. You cant have too many maps!!!!

I will be downloading the TomTom Morocco map but wonder if it might be waiting to nearer the time in case a more recent update is created. Does anyone know how to tell what the revised date of current TomTom maps are?


----------



## peejay

andrewball1000 said:


> I will be downloading the TomTom Morocco map but wonder if it might be waiting to nearer the time in case a more recent update is created. Does anyone know how to tell what the revised date of current TomTom maps are?


Andrew, I loaded my Morocco map about a fortnight ago.

Just checked and its V9.00.4603 - Release date 11/2012
What it doesn't tell you of course is when the next update is due.

http://uk.support.tomtom.com/app/an...sion/L3RpbWUvMTM2MDk0MjUzOS9zaWQvTzNRUG1XaWw=

Pete


----------



## peejay

Oops, should have read my own link properly :roll:  

It suggests that there is usually an update due February time so unless you're going soon like us its probably worth waiting a while.

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000

peejay said:


> Andrew, I loaded my Morocco map about a fortnight ago. Just checked and its V9.00.4603 - Release date 11/2012
> What it doesn't tell you of course is when the next update is due.
> 
> http://uk.support.tomtom.com/app/an...sion/L3RpbWUvMTM2MDk0MjUzOS9zaWQvTzNRUG1XaWw=
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete. Thanks for the link. The way I read that is that a new update should be released in Feb numbered 905? I will wait till that comes out before I download as I am not going till April

thanks


----------



## peejay

Thats wot I just said :lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000

crossed posts 1 minute apart


----------



## andrewball1000

andrewball1000 said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew, I loaded my Morocco map about a fortnight ago. Just checked and its V9.00.4603 - Release date 11/2012
> What it doesn't tell you of course is when the next update is due.
> 
> http://uk.support.tomtom.com/app/an...sion/L3RpbWUvMTM2MDk0MjUzOS9zaWQvTzNRUG1XaWw=
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete. Thanks for the link. The way I read that is that a new update should be released in Feb numbered 905? I will wait till that comes out before I download as I am not going till April
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

I have just checked and downloaded the new version today. Its 905.4757


----------

